# Faxing, what are you using?



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

I never realized there are so many options for faxing. We are using a Canon Fax/Phone for sending and receiving. A dedicated phone line serves as fax/message machine/backup internet connection.

Everytime I tried a PC based fax program I just got a little more confused. For me insert page and dial number is still workable.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Brother MFC running thru dedicated dsl line on computer, any faxes are held in computer to view then I can choose to print or not. Outbound it is just like any other fax, I can send hard copy or create from computer


I finaly narrowed the problem down to my Lexmark All In One machine.

I took your suggestion and got a Brother MFC, on clearance no less. The technology is light years ahead of the Lexmark which could not hold faxes on my PC nor was it able to create a fax from my computer. Thanks for the insight.


----------

